# HELP ME! STUPID FUEL PUMP!!



## hsvblondie428 (Dec 27, 2004)

Hey ya'll, I know I ask a lot of :newbie: questions, and I apologize, but I need to know how hard it is to remove, and put in a fuel pump in a 83 280zx. My poor car has been sittin for about a month now, it just quit on me. It used to start more or less but it finally gave out. But I am going to attempt to replace the fuel pump myself, and with a friend, instead of paying the $310 (which im not sure is a good deal or not). So if anyone could let me know if this is do able, or if anyone in the Huntsville area would like to help (heh) I would greatly appreciate your time. Thanks!!!


----------



## hsvblondie428 (Dec 27, 2004)

*bump*

BUMP! PLEASE ANSWER


----------



## apudapus (Sep 8, 2005)

i'm not familiar with the 280ZX but i'm guessing it's an intank fuel pump.

save yourself the $310 and do it yourself.

just get to the fuel pump. remove the fuel lines on the fuel pump. unbolt it. pull it out, and there you have it.

are you sure the fuel pump is the problem? have you checked your fuel pressure to be sure? checking that is an easy $20 for the pressure gauge.


----------



## hsvblondie428 (Dec 27, 2004)

Yea, we are about 99% sure it is the fuel pump. Thank you!


----------



## Surf (Aug 19, 2005)

Fuel pump is external in the rear of veh. Easy change expensive parts is the pump. 

Surf


----------



## Dan9 (Sep 18, 2004)

Just make sure you follow the correct procedure to bleed fuel pressure off your lines before disconnecting them. 


D


----------



## icice9 (Dec 18, 2003)

dont forget to disconnect the battery before you even atempt to remove and replace your fuel pump...


----------

